# New family car needed , what to get ??



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I am being advised by my accountants to extricate myself from our personally owned Nissan Qashqai family car and fund one in a different fashion.

So it now makes sense to go back to a VAG car. 

So the choices are :

New Audi A4 1.8 TFSI 170 manual Black Edition









or

New VW Golf GTI 5dr ( Leather and 18" alloys)









Thoughts :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

neilc said:


> Well I am being advised by my accountants to extricate myself from our personally owned Nissan Qashqai family car and fund one in a different fashion.
> 
> So it now makes sense to go back to a VAG car.


What are your accountants reasons, how do you work (Self employed, Ltd, Etc). How are you going to fund the car?



neilc said:


> So the choices are :
> 
> New Audi A4 1.8 TFSI 170 manual Black Edition


Being replaced soon so I would want a massive deal



neilc said:


> New VW Golf GTI 5dr ( Leather and 18" alloys)


Being replaced soon so I would want a massive deal


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a sole trader , my accountants advise me of reclaiming VAT on car payments and also claiming 50/50 business and personal use would be beneficial to me financially.

I know what you mean about the GTI , the new one is out next June according to the VW dealer so a big discount should be forthcoming I reckon.

I like the A4 though , I have had one before and it is a practical but nice looking car , well equipped too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've read (only recently) of big problems with the VAG 2.0 TDi.

So long as you could get one where, if the turbo fails, you're not liable, I'd prefer the A4.

A mate of mine has just got one as it goes. White, black edition, saloon. THough I think his is the 140.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

neilc said:


> I am a sole trader , my accountants advise me of reclaiming VAT on car payments and also claiming 50/50 business and personal use would be beneficial to me financially.


Be very careful, you can use this web site to work out the cost implications http://www.comcar.co.uk/.

IMO it would be better to pay yourself 45ppm for business use on your car (you will be amazed how easy it is to do 10k :wink: ).

It is a potential minefield


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jbell said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I am a sole trader , my accountants advise me of reclaiming VAT on car payments and also claiming 50/50 business and personal use would be beneficial to me financially.
> ...


Hmmmm , many thanks for that info. Very helpful.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That said.

Comparing my B6 A4s to my MKIV Golfs, there was more rear passenger room in the back of the Golf.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Derrrrrr

The blue RS4 :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Derrrrrr
> 
> The blue RS4 :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Sold , but yeah that would have been great but I reckon my accountant would love that an RS4 , TTV6 and a BT S3


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Neil

Without this sounding rude:

As a car dealer I am suprised you would even contemplate a new car, you will appreciate the "financial suicide" of buying new particularly when the 2 cars you have choosen are both being replaced soon.

I can appreciate you can probably get a "Trade" discount from a dealer but surely it would be better to lease a car from somewhere like this: http://www.contracthireandleasing.com/.

IMO it would be better to get yourself a decent 2-3 year old version of either car and pay yourself a mileage allowance, reduce the "hit" from depreciation and then sell it through the business after. For £17k you can get a Mk6 GTi opposed to the £27k for a new one (they appear to loose £4-5k a year depending on mileage)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jbell said:


> Neil
> 
> Without this sounding rude:
> 
> ...


That's the way I have been thinking actually [smiley=bulb2.gif] , a new car would have to be on contract hire for sure but like you I think I prefer the notion of a used car and sell on afterwards. A two year old GTI with nice spec can be bought in the trade for about £16000 ish. I have just been looking at a few Golf R models too [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe expensive, but if one can afford it, there is such a thrill to having a new motor.

Buy what your heart tells you, not what your accountant tells you is sensible.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I've just taken delivery of the new 1.8 TFSI (170) black edition - lovely car. Make sure you get a big discount though. I managed to get a substantial discount which made it a fair bit cheaper than buying a 6/12 month old used pre face lift model. It's all about the deal at the end of the day and how much money you want (afford) to lose! Have fun shopping.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

neilc said:


> I have just been looking at a few Golf R models too [smiley=book2.gif]


I have a golf R, great all round car cant fault it really and much more chuckable than the TT and much better seats too.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

missile said:


> Maybe expensive, but if one can afford it, there is such a thrill to having a new motor.
> 
> Buy what your heart tells you, not what your accountant tells you is sensible.


Yeah, the same thing with women, a real thrill when you get a new one, until the old one (ie wife) plays the taxman.....then its not so much fun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> until the old one (ie wife) plays the taxman.....then its not so much fun


My wife does that everyday :?


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

The A4 looks better to me. but i wouln't get either of those personally


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

A4 hands down.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Neil Having driven both I would say the golf gti, don't get me wrong the A4 is a fantastic car and does its job, however golf gti (hot hatch) civilised when you want it and then you can drive it like you stole it afterwards !

Best compromise golf gti


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well this may be on hold now as my wife says actually she loves our year old Qasqhai and doesnt want to sell it at the moment. So maybe wait for the MK7 GTI to come out and grap an ex-demo later next year.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> I am a sole trader , my accountants advise me of reclaiming VAT on car payments and also claiming 50/50 business and personal use would be beneficial to me financially.
> 
> I know what you mean about the GTI , the new one is out next June according to the VW dealer so a big discount should be forthcoming I reckon.
> 
> I like the A4 though , I have had one before and it is a practical but nice looking car , well equipped too.


That's exactly what i do & why i moved from the GT-R to a new A8. Raise the bar as some mental deals around currently. Was offered a new C63 AMG Coupe for £399 per month plus VAT  You'd pay the same for a diesel Merc half that value.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Was offered a new C63 AMG Coupe for £399 per month plus VAT  You'd pay the same for a diesel Merc half that value.


That is very cheap indeed! There is (was?) a deal going on for the SLK55AMG for 499+vat I think. Never owned a Merc before and sometimes I'm tempted.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mondeo


----------

